# Assassin's Creed II: Entwaffnen



## Shamiden (12. März 2010)

Hiho,
ich wollt mal fragen wie man in assasince creed 2 entwaffnet. Ich bin grad in dem tutorial aber ich packs iregndwie nich.

thx schomal


----------



## Teal (12. März 2010)

Habe den Titel mal etwas angepasst. So weiß nun jeder gleich, um welches Spiel es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Abrox (14. März 2010)

Shamiden schrieb:


> Hiho,
> ich wollt mal fragen wie man in assasince creed 2 entwaffnet. Ich bin grad in dem tutorial aber ich packs iregndwie nich.
> 
> thx schomal



Ist wie beim Kontern:

Wenn der Schlag hab da ist, mit blanker Faust entwaffnen.

Klappt nicht immer, aber bei Zweihändern wie Lanzen und Axt/Schwertträger klappt es immer


----------



## Ennia (25. März 2010)

Du stehst deinem Gegner ohne Waffe gegenüber und drückst den Knopf fürs Ausweichen bzw. Blocken. Wenn der Gegner attakiert, dann müsste sich Ezio die Waffe schnappen.


----------



## Thori'dal (20. Mai 2010)

die muss dir von ezios onkel erst beigebracht werden 
und dann geht das mit der tastenkombo shift + linke maustaste


----------

